# U.S. Considers Faster Pullout in Afghanistan



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 9, 2013)

From yesterday, I don't remember seeing it posted.



> WASHINGTON — Increasingly frustrated by his dealings with President Hamid Karzai, President Obama is giving serious consideration to speeding up the withdrawal of United States forces from Afghanistan and to a “zero option” that would leave no American troops there after next year, according to American and European officials.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



SOURCE

Sweet!  Let's GTFO and let Karzai wallow in his own shit.  He gets pissed and threatens to kick us out early, and then when we are tired of his bullshit and tell him we are leaving early, he gets pissed and tells us to stay and give him more money.  I can't wait until we are out just so I can count the hours until someone finds him.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2013)

I expect the bottom to fall out next summer. Accordingly, I want to be done by 01JUN2014. The only guys making plans to be here in July are the n00bs who are optimistic and the ones who have been here so long that they don't care.

Fuck this country.


----------



## Brill (Jul 9, 2013)

Get out NLT March and don't look back FF.  Heck, I'd keep several 100's around just in case you have to dawn the burqa and go for a nice Sunday afternoon drive.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2013)

Believe me, the sooner the better.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 9, 2013)

Hopefully no Western Country will offer him asylum.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 10, 2013)

Me'thinks he doesn't have enough opium to keep the hounds at bay should we leave. I personally would like to watch his overthrow in 3-D with surround sound from my living room. GO1 doesn't apply there, after all.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 10, 2013)

In the words of George Carlin, "Pulling out just doesn't seem very manly."


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2013)

0699 said:


> In the words of George Carlin, "Pulling out just doesn't seem very manly."


 
That's why we're conducting a retreat "retrograde while in contact."

http://www.army.mil/article/97010/


> Even thought equipment is already returning from Afghanistan, Via said commanders there are still in "a very tough fight" as they work to transition the mission to the Afghan National Army.
> "So it's retrograding while in contact, and I don't think there could be any more complex mission than what we face there in theater there today," he said.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 10, 2013)

As long as Karzai is in charge, for what that means, there is no good reason why not to GTFO of dodge as fast as possible.


----------



## Dame (Jul 10, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Hopefully no Western Country will offer him asylum.


Wait. Karzai or Free dressed in a burqa?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2013)

Dame said:


> Wait. Karzai or Free dressed in a burqa?


Yes.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 11, 2013)

I tried a faster pull out once but she still got pregnant.


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2013)

Dame said:


> Wait. Karzai or Free dressed in a burqa?


 
What I do in my free time is no business of this board.


----------

